# Golf mk 6 misfire 1.4 tsi (160)



## vw754 (Aug 8, 2007)

hi guys, 2010 golf tsi 160 bhp
car is misfiring and smoking grey/whitish

hi guys, 2010 golf tsi 160 bhp
car is misfiring and smoking grey/white. purchased the car cheap today due to this problem....where do i start?




VIN: WVWZZZ1KZAP099774 License Plate:


Chassis Type: 1K-VW36 (1K0)
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2E 42 44 46 52 56

VIN: WVWZZZ1KZAP099774 Mileage: 205090km-127437miles

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 1010
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CAV) Labels: 03C-906-027-CAV.clb


2 Faults Found:
000768 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected
P0300 - 000 -
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 205098 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.09.26
Time: 16:59:52

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1008 /min
Load: 25.9 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 42.0°C
Temperature: 13.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

000770 - Cylinder 2
P0302 - 000 - Misfire Detected
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 0

Hi ,replaced new coil packs,spark plugs,and a full service, that's what the previous owner did 2 weeks ago,but nothing has fixed it,now I have the car, could it be a bad injector? I did go into measuring blocks group 13 but nothing shows there.
Got it up to temperature last night and coolant was still level, took coolant cap off,everything seemed ok there,oil level is ok too.
Its smoking greyish/bluish quite a bit.
Also its had a new supercharger fitted by previous owner.

Hope it's not the engine itself.....
Starts straight away,a friend said maybe low compression, starts and drives but very smokey .

After a compression test
All plugs were black and quite a bit of carbon on them

Cylinder 1 = 115 and spark plug in dry condition
Cylinder 2 = 90 and spark plug oily/wet
Cylinder 3= 140 and spark plug dry
Cylinder 4 = 160 and spark plug oily


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

Well the smoking is probably a blown head gasket.


----------



## Svwuirel (Jul 15, 2008)

Read somewhere those motors notorious for the piston heads cracking between the rings, apparently low carbon content when casting, original were mahle pistons I think, replacement were kolben smidt better quality pistons if I remember correctly... The slaves to be checked for damage as well..


----------

